# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Despite the 30+ mph winds we had yesterday we did decent throwing gulps under a MidCoast rattle cork in the water streaks of good water to sandy water, and Mick got his Texas slam with a Trout, Red and A Flounder. It was a scattered bite from daylight until 11am but they had a ball when the fish turned on throughout the morning. The birds are beginning to work in certain areas and there is a large amount of shrimp in the Bay. Everything is setting up for great days out here and we have just began. The kids have been loving it out here so don't forget to bring them. Introduce someone new to the outdoors, I can accommodate anyone that would like to join in. Thanks for reading the report and looking forward to many more. For available dates contact me at:
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]


----------

